# Deciding which layout boat



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

After seeing their original layout while in Valdez, I liked the look and quality of the boat but the spray curtain sucked and it was way too small of a boat. Quality was great though. I especially liked the sandwiched foam floor, basically fiberglass, foam, fiberglass. Per Tim, Tony came up with the design and then went to a boat mfg that worked with him on ways to make the boat better. IMO, probably better than having a truck cap maker cranking out layouts. Tim shared that Tony was looking at making a larger boat, so I emailed him in January to get more information. These are the pics he just sent the other week. 

My purchasing for next year all revolves around how the spray curtain looks. The old bankes would ride the waves nicely, the MLB cuts them  so really I don't think Lake Bonneville can do much worse with how they ride large waves. Would really like to buy the MLB 1 man Kalash, but after reports on how they leak and seeing as how they don't have a molded in back rest, I have no interest.

*Per Tony:* "The Big Brother is done! It will hold a 6-8+ 350+lb hunter. Floated it yesterday and off to have a permanent splashguard this week! I attached a few pics, bare in mind we were testing our new decoy design. The guy standing in the boat is 6-4 and 240lb and had oodles of foot and shoulder room!"


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Could always build your own combing or spray shield. Not real difficult. Most production layouts out now are junk. Want a solid boat find a set of plans and build a custom boat. Built an 18 foot Kalash sneak off pattern. Handled great sold it for a nice profit after hunting it for several years.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Those decoys look sweet.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Caddis,

Actually, if you want a sandwhich core bottom, you can very simply add it to ANY layout boat. It is one of the most basic, simpilest lay ups in the industry. I have done this a lot of times. (made cores not added to layout boats). 

And if you really want the truth, ask me how much Kevlar truly costs...  

If you like a boat and won't buy it becasue of the sandwhich core bottom not being present, let me know, I can add it for you, or simply make one for you to install. Then all you do is epoxy it in. Much easier to use scored foam though and lay it up in the boat, and bag it though. Would take a grand total of one evening to complete. (minus dry time)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Caddis,
> 
> Actually, if you want a sandwhich core bottom, you can very simply add it to ANY layout boat. It is one of the most basic, simpilest lay ups in the industry. I have done this a lot of times. (made cores not added to layout boats).
> 
> ...


Thanks. Really just an example though of the thought that I believe LB put's into their boats. After riding in the Bankes for a bit, now hunting in the MLB you really can see some differences in quality. Having the bottom of the MLB bow when you get in is one along with feeling every wave undulate the bottom of the boat, rough splintering edges on fiber glass, leaking figer glass Kalashes, cracked kevlar 2 mans, etc... I like the idea of a the sandwiched bottom that it is more rigid, but like I said, what is more appealing is that they put the thought into it. Really though, if Bankes made a low profile pull on board with a gun rest, I'd be all over it.

Thanks

I'm hoping LB comes up with a nice spray curtain. Seeing how their water is always glass, I'll be curious to see what they come up with since they don't have a lot of experience riding waves and keeping them out of the boat. Like someone said above though, not rocket science.


----------

